
ColourPop – Match the Colour, Pop the Bubble - danmunchie
My first published game. Free on Android and iPhone.<p>The goal is to pop bubbles only when they match the colour of the falling bubble on the left.<p>Seeking critical feedback and advice for future game releases. Don&#x27;t hold back :)
======
danmunchie
Download here
[http://unpredictablecliche.wixsite.com/colourpop](http://unpredictablecliche.wixsite.com/colourpop)

Thanks for your time, hope you enjoy!

